# Pen, bottle stopper, knife scale Stabilizing chamber build <$30



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Might have to try this since I already have a vacuum pump.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

pidaster said:


> Might have to try this since I already have a vacuum pump.


Your already closer lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Not a bad looking broadcast ... I may have to subscribe

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Chamber in action


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

I picked up a glass cylinder that was slightly shorter but larger in diameter. The glass was also a tad thicker.
I will try to test it out in the next week or two.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

pidaster said:


> I picked up a glass cylinder that was slightly shorter but larger in diameter. The glass was also a tad thicker.
> I will try to test it out in the next week or two.


let us know.. :thumbsup:

as i too have a pump sitting in the shop floor but i have no chamber and have been researching chambers and have either been too expensive or my trust int he DIY design was non existent..

in theory this looks like it will work great for my knife handles..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I would also like to know how the shorter but wider chamber works. I have had issues finding consistent wall thicknesses in other cylinders besides the size that I used. So be careful, test it empty first for a while..


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Rus can you post the michaels item number


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jdpber said:


> Rus can you post the michaels item number


 Glass cylinder can be found at Michaels
GLASS CYLINDER 14" UPC#886946353222﻿

I tried looking it up online and couldn't find it, customer service rep said its an in store only, they will find it if you give them that number..


----------

